# My first attempt at a Tombstone...



## Resurrected (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is my first tombstone...I did Sweeney Todd...then I added a real straight razor to top it all off...

Let me know what you think...

Sweeney Todd Tombstone


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(I merged the two posts for you, Res)

This is a really nice stone. The shape is beautiful and the paint job excellent.

I like the razor - an inspired and demented addition


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wonderful stone! Never would have guessed it as your first stone.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Love the straight razor! How about a drop of blood on the tip?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a great looking stone. I agree with highbury that a drop of blood on the razor would look cool.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

It looks great. Good job.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice! Great work.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is fantastic! Looks like you've been making tombstones for years!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job on the tombstone. If I knew my tombstone would turn out like this when I attempt it than I wouldn't be so scared to take the plunge. I've made so many props for Halloween, but haven't attempted a tombstone yet. I might give it a try if it can turn out half as good as this.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Love the stone. Can't believe it's your first one. Great Job.


----------



## monsterlady (Apr 4, 2010)

Great job1


----------

